# Removing contruction glue from dry wall



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

You can't. Construction adhesive was made to bond with porous materials. You may get lucky with a very sharp scraper blade, but you are still going to have a little damage you'll need to fix.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

You might need some of this stuff.

*PrepRite drywall conditioner*:
Penetrates, seals damaged or torn drywall 
Eliminates paper bubbles caused by patches and skim coats 
Anchors loose paper fibers for easy sanding 
Low odor acrylic latex formula 

Then skim coat affected areas w/ joint compound.


----------

